# GrÁficas en visual c#



## electronical (Sep 11, 2010)

Hola, estoy desarrollando una aplicación en Visual C# para monitarizar los datos que envía un microcontrolador, ¿Cómo podría mostrarlos en tiempo real en una gráfica?
Debo utilizar la plantilla aplicación de Windows form.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## ByAxel (Sep 11, 2010)

Todo con DGI+, dale un vistazo a este tema.
Creando controles de Instrumentacion para c# 2010

O busca controles llamados Chart For windows Form, hay gratis y pagados; el problema depende de cada control por decir, que al tomar datos en tiempo real, el programa se vuelve muy pesado; pero eso depende.
Pregunta en el link que te puse, creo yo que es el más adecuando para seguir el tema.

Saludos.


----------



## electronical (Sep 12, 2010)

Muchas gracias!! Iré probando.


----------



## unifim (Mar 30, 2012)

hola, escribo para hacerles una consulta,lo q pasa s q estoy haciendo una interfaz grafica,para controlar unos leds cin pic,esto desde la interfaz grafica de c#,estuve haciendo la configuracion de unos botones,pero tuve q cerrar el programa pq tenia algo urgente q atender,claro q guarde el archivo,ahora el problema q tengo es q:al ejecutar nuevamente el programa abro mi archivo,pero al abrir no puedo encontrar la ventana donde se encuentra el formulario para seguir agregando mas botones,ademas me salen la ventana de herramientas con los objetos desactivados,ademas de la ventana de propiedades me sali casi vacia.kisiera  q me indiquen como poder abrir la ventana de formulario para seguir agregando mas botones.tambien les adjunto algunas imagenes q capture para q vean mejor a q me  refiero
desde luego gracias x su tiempo


----------



## tannke (Abr 2, 2012)

... cuando tienes abierto el archivo (img "loque_seabre.png") dale doble click a Form.cs a la derecha en Explorador de soluciones


----------



## Meta (Abr 3, 2012)

Hola:

Pulsa con el botón derecho del ratón y escoge la opción indicada si estás en el editor de código. Lo mismo si estás en el gráfico.

Saludo.


----------

